

People whose name is Lane tend to have addresses with “lane” - herdrick
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/10/us/10names.html?ex=1365480000&en=00e414c74b5f7a0e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
jeroen
I need to log in for that link, but not this one:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/10/us/10names.html?hp>

------
acgourley
ILike (are they still around?) should/could perform another experiment.

